
Windows? No, I'm a .NET developer - david-vujic
http://davidvujic.blogspot.com/2016/02/windows-no-i-am-a-net-developer.html
======
walking
I did the transition the other direction.

When I was teaching myself to code, I was on the linux side writing ruby in
vim. My first full time job was writing C# in Visual Studio. I really dig both
environments, though in philosophy I think linux, vim, and the cli suit me
better. I don't know. It might just be how I feel about them, and nostalgia,
but it just feels nice.

I'm also wondering how VSCode would stack up against atom on linux, when
writing in net languages. I use atom as my general purpose editor right now,
mostly with Haskell and Python, and I really dig it. Lots of support for it,
and I've started looking around it to try hacking on the editor. Never tried
atom with any .net, though.

~~~
david-vujic
Thank you for sharing! My impressions are (along with reading user comments
about it) is that VSCode currently is just as good (or even a bit better) as
Atom is for asp.net core 1 development.

